

The Beginner’s Guide to Twitter - edw519
http://www.michaelhyatt.com/fromwhereisit/2008/05/the-beginners-g.html

======
josefresco
Looks kind of like social bait/content text generation for the blogosphere.
He's probably hoping to become THE article for Twitter noobs in Google search.
Smart move I would say, verbose articles like this appeal to the 'learn from a
book' people.

~~~
iamdave
Oh yea, they definitely have appeal up until the very point where they start
putting out more noise than beneficial information when the attention goes to
his head. Which is just where I think this guy is headed.

Hate to sound like a pessimist, but sometimes it's a necessary evil.

------
iamdave
Pointlessly verbose rewrite of the Twitter FAQ? Looks like it.

